# Spark Plug Gap Size and Torque Specs - 2010 CC 2.0L



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

I am hitting 60k on my 2010 CC with turbo 2.0 and need to change the spark plugs. What is the correct gap size and torque specs? Can't seem to find this anywhere... 

Thanks.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Just buy OEM plugs. They are probably gapped correctly from manufacturer. I doubt VW would regap them. NGK has torque specs for its plugs on its website. Others probably do too. Around 18 ft-lbs.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

The NKG is the correct plug. If my memory hasn't failed me, the stock gap is 0.032". If you are tuned, I think you want to narrow that to 0.028". Torque, as mentioned is 18 ft/lbs.


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I bought these Bosch plugs from ECS tuning - http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Search/Spark_Plugs/ES9681/ 

Do you think they are pre-gapped?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I have purchased VW, NGK and Bosch plugs and sometimes they are gapped correctly and sometimes they are not. Last set from VW for my 2.0T were NOT gapped correctly.


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks. So is .032" confirmed the correct size?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

1.0-1.1 mm


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool! Much thanks.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

shawng said:


> 1.0-1.1 mm


 This looks large. 1mm = 0.040". 1.1mm = 0.044" 

I think the gap is supposed to be 0.7mm = 0.0275" 

Stock plugs are Bosch 06H 905 611


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, Grady. Any tie breakers / other views here?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

mgislao said:


> Thanks, Grady. Any tie breakers / other views here?


 
At the same time, it looks like the equivalent NGK is supposed to be gapped at 0.032". 

All I can say is the stock Bosch plugs I pulled out of my CC were gapped at 0.027". 

The only thing I can't confirm is if the tuning company that installed my K04 pulled the plugs and re-gapped them. Probably not, but can't say for sure. 

Maybe it depends on if they are Bosch or NGK. 0.0275" or 0.032"


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

When I had my head assembly replaced under warranty, the dealer replaced the spark plugs and mentioned that they had switched to the NKG plugs and that the TSI was very sensitive about the type of plugs used. I had replaced the stock (in my case, NKG) with Denso plugs at around 45K miles.


----------



## B02S4 (Dec 26, 2012)

dcbc said:


> The NKG is the correct plug. ...tuned, I think you want to narrow that to 0.028"...


 Why is that? 

I generally run NGK IX (iridum) plugs in my bikes, & will likely do the same in the 2.0 TSI.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

B02S4 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I generally run NGK IX (iridum) plugs in my bikes, & will likely do the same in the 2.0 TSI.


 Why NKG? According to my dealer's service writer, that's what VW is using in the TSi.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I just checked the spec from VW, 1.0-1.1mm. I own my own shop and have access to the real manuals. 

As to the brand VW uses, they have changed some of the plugs from Bosch to NGK. It depends on the engine.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

With new coilpacks and BKR7E plugs I was @ 0.040" with no issues.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

I used the NGK plugs once and kept getting a pretty bad hiccup under hard acceleration. 

I've been running the bosch oem replacements and I've been doing fine... But it's about time for new plugs so I think I'm going to give the NGKs a shot again


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

onevrsix said:


> I used the NGK plugs once and kept getting a pretty bad hiccup under hard acceleration.
> 
> I've been running the bosch oem replacements and I've been doing fine... But it's about time for new plugs so I think I'm going to give the NGKs a shot again


 Do you have an aftermarket intake?


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

dcbc said:


> Do you have an aftermarket intake?


 Nuespeed intake, uni stgII & corresponding mods

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B02S4 (Dec 26, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Why NKG?...


 No, I was referring to your recollection of a narrower gap if the ECU is flashed.


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Plugs arrived and gave me the specs right on the box. .7mm (028") gap size and 21 ft lb torque. That's for your input. 

BTY, soooooo easy to change. A 10 minute job!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

mgislao said:


> Plugs arrived and gave me the specs right on the box. .7mm (028") gap size and 21 ft lb torque. That's for your input.
> 
> BTY, soooooo easy to change. A 10 minute job!


 Yeah, unless you're like me and you break the clips on 3 of the 4 connectors to the coil packs. What a headache that day was.


----------



## mgislao (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I feel your pain. I did crack some of the outer protective casings, but not the connector itself. I could still hear the nice snap.


----------



## turey (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey good evening, 

How are is it to change your own spark plugs? I don't know much about cars but I know that I need one and would like to change them myself instead of paying the 260+ for them at the vw dealer (If i can). 

Now I have a 2009 CC 2.0T What should I get? Spark plugs
Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated 

THanks


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

There are a few DIYs on vortex, searching would find them. I bet there are also some Youtube videos. Do you have tools? Is it hard? well I have been fixing car for 39 years, so I think they are dead easy.


----------

